# Zender??



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

Okay, does anyone have picture of the xender front lip/spoiler whatever- because the photo on their website blows. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ( Gee, lets do ONLY a front view on a black car. How thoughtful.







)


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Zender?? (13minutes)*

From http://www.zender.de: 
I have the Zender mini-spoiler on my vert.









_Modified by Billsbug at 9:54 AM 9-2-2005_

_Modified by Billsbug at 9:54 AM 9-2-2005_


_Modified by Billsbug at 9:55 AM 9-2-2005_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Zender?? (Billsbug)*

This ain't too bad either, a bit less aggressive but more airflow and cheap!








http://www.autotrucktoys.com/b....aspx










_Modified by Billsbug at 10:04 AM 9-2-2005_


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Zender?? (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_ 
I have the Zender mini-spoiler on my vert.


The biggest spoiler that would reasonably work, right?








It doesn't interfeere with the folded top when the trunk is opened, does it? (If it doesn't..then wow..)

_Quote »_This ain't too bad either, a bit less aggressive but more airflow and cheap!



















It's a little _too_ subtle. And I don't think two tiny vents amoutn to heck of a lot of air (and since there isn't any sort of cooler or intake mounted THAT low.) And **** cheap.
I'm still debating anyway- I like how the Zender "fleshes" out the bottom and has nice (but small) lip, but I don't think like how it leaves the grill alone. 
It's in the running though.<shrug>


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Zender?? (13minutes)*

Yep it fits perfect, see bottom of page 1 and top of page 2 of the thread link in my signature...
IMO there's only one answer to the lip question: Caractere front valance...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Zender?? (Billsbug)*

What do you think the front runner is?








It's a little played, though







- I just want to explore my options before going ahead.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Zender?? (13minutes)*

I dunno about 'played', it's still the best thing out there besides the Turbo S or Beetle Cup entire front bumpers and with the '06's here it'll probably be discontinued for a new look...getting it for my vert, in fact I've never seen it on a balck NB...
Want something no one has?



















_Modified by Billsbug at 12:21 PM 9-2-2005_


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

if you don't like leaving the grill stock, get the zender lip, paint it to match the car, then paint the grill black... that's what I plan on doing, it'll look hot


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*

I'm not crazy of that large horizontal band of black that would leave. The thing I liek about the Caractere and Oettinger spoilers is they use vertical elements break up the space of the grill.


----------



## yellow99 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (13minutes)*

maybe this will ruffle a few feathers







This is for you Scarab_Beetle


----------



## no-BUG-me (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: (yellow99)*

What do you mean NO one has it?








I've got the VW-Accent lip on my car. 
Unique and looks great IMO.










_Modified by no-BUG-me at 3:18 PM 9-4-2005_


_Modified by no-BUG-me at 9:42 PM 9-5-2005_


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (yellow99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellow99* »_maybe this will ruffle a few feathers







This is for you Scarab_Beetle









See, now THATS what I'm talkin about!
Only I took out the fogs and put in a fogless grille but left the original mesh so that i could use the vacant holes for ram air and extra intercooler ducting... Now if only i could justify spending that kinda money on something that doesn't make the car faster....


----------



## mtbscottie (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Zender?? (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Yep it fits perfect, see bottom of page 1 and top of page 2 of the thread link in my signature...
IMO there's only one answer to the lip question: Caractere front valance...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Beautiful car!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (no-BUG-me)*



no-BUG-me said:


> What do you mean NO one has it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## no-BUG-me (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I thought about that...but I like the way it looks in person.
I actually did this as the cheapest way to fix a broken grille and (still broken) grille surround after hittng a racoon at 65mph.
My bug is no garage queen, it sports a few dings and many tiny chips on the front.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (no-BUG-me)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yellow99 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scarab_Beetle* »_
See, now THATS what I'm talkin about!
Only I took out the fogs and put in a fogless grille but left the original mesh so that i could use the vacant holes for ram air and extra intercooler ducting... Now if only i could justify spending that kinda money on something that doesn't make the car faster....
Hey man, glad you liked it. I just went on paint and did it, I actually might consider doing it myself, but I would leave the foglamps visible!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## N3cr0n0mIV (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (yellow99)*


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (N3cr0n0mIV)*

I wonder if any of these rare Japanese front valences ever made it to the states?


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_I wonder if any of these rare Japanese front valences ever made it to the states?


Some of the ESPO kits have made it on to Ebay once or twice. And one of the Porsche kits was on a car at some southern show this year.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_Some of the ESPO kits have made it on to Ebay once or twice. And one of the Porsche kits was on a car at some southern show this year.

REALLY?! I must have missed them. I'm a fan of the Espo kit... (the one you always see on that reflex yellow bug n Japan online).
I know of at least two GT Porsche style rear wings in the US. One of them is here in Chicago on a red bug owned by a dude named Marvin. He rarely logs onto Vortex and NB.org, but he shows up at the local GTGs. It was originally the rear wing on that stage 3 bug in cali that was in magazines a few years back. Like it or not, all of these Japanese kits definitely make a statement!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (JimmyD)*

Well lookie what I found! Almost exactly the same design as the Caractere front but with a bit more lip PLUS splitters! The rear is virtually the same as Caractere but accommodates the stock muffler posiiton, nice! Around $750 for the front, rear and sides, a great price....Opinions?


















_Modified by Billsbug at 12:00 PM 9-16-2005_


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

You know I thought of that...I mean the price is tempting (especially after blowing the money I earmarked for a new windshield.)
But , I'm not crazy about the splitters or the skirts. The valances are allright. But the front doesn't seem like it will accomidate the foglamps, it doesn't fill out the front in a way I would like- and I bet it's all fibreglass (which coupled with my forthcoming ride hieght will be easily damaged..
I'm sticking with Caractere- just on a long term plan..

I also seem to type complete crap lately..










_Modified by 13minutes at 4:32 PM 9-16-2005_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (13minutes)*

I'll look into it, we must have pvc of course and the foglights! I agree with you on the side shirts but if you squared them off at the bootom they would look great. Splitters are kinda cool IMO...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I got answers.








1. Urethane. Cool.
2. Fogs will fit inside. Cool.
3. Splitters are separate, so u don't have to use them if u don't want. Cool.
I think I may be sold! Hey I'm from Maryland myself (Potomac), where's Havre de Grace?










_Modified by Billsbug at 10:34 AM 9-19-2005_


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

bill, what kit is that? is that the espo one mentioned earlier or something else? A link, perhaps?


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
I think I may be sold! Hey I'm from Maryland myself (Potomac), where's Havre de Grace?










At the top of the bay where I-95 and US 40 cross the Susquehanna River.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scarab_Beetle* »_bill, what kit is that? is that the espo one mentioned earlier or something else? A link, perhaps?









http://www.erebuni.net/ge/volksbeetle.htm


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Too bad you can't just buy the front valance seperate..








Oh well..here's Oettinger's if anyone cares:


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (13minutes)*

I kinda like that, but at $500+, no: http://westcoastmotorsport.com...age=1
BTW, the cheapest and best look for the money would have to be the Kamei front and rear valances at $137/each (painted body color, not left silver)!










_Modified by Billsbug at 10:12 AM 10-3-2005_


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Well the cheapest anyway..








$522??? **** me!!







I guess it is Zender or Caractere..


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (13minutes)*

Pffft, just make your own








I might have spent about 40 bucks, and I KNOW theres not another one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

I like it but IMO it needs a bit of bottom lip and the fogs.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_Pffft, just make your own










But I'm lazy!
















_Quote »_
I might have spent about 40 bucks, and I KNOW theres not another one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I'm beginning to believe it doesn't matter so much- considering how few have anything more than a no-drill wing (ZING







) and ventshades on their car. And I'm sure hwatever I do the final product as a whole will stand on it's own..


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_I like it but IMO it needs a bit of bottom lip and the fogs.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

screw fogs







I just used those holes for an intake duct and more ducting to the smic, MUCH more useful than fog lamps


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*

Ya, i would like to mount my fogs behind the mesh, but no need for air to my non existant SMIC


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

I think you are working backwards if you're serious about airflow and still using the stock bumper..


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (13minutes)*

you talking to me? not concerend about airflow, ive logged coolant temps, no worries. Not planning on keeping this stock valance too much longer either http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_you talking to me? 
 

Nah, the other guy..


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

i think i've got it handled


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*

I DONT KNOW WHAT WERE YELLING ABOUT!
jk so confusing in here sometimes


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

WHO'S YELLING?!?!?!


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scarab_Beetle* »_WHO'S YELLING?!?!?!

^^^this guy, geez, totally uncalled for


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_^^^this guy, geez, totally uncalled for









Yeah, totally.... what a d*ck!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*

Caractere kit for vert is on (sans side skirts), looks gr8, but the idiots at the bodyshop reversed the mesh around the fogs so they're inside out.








I'll post pics next week when 'fixed'...


----------

